
FingBox the HW companion to Fing (network scanner app) - Pamar
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/fingbox-wifi#/
======
Pamar
Disclaimer: I am a friend of one of the two guys that put this on Indiegogo,
but I am not in any way involved or profiting from this.

